# Caught red handed....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

What is the most egregious, totally deer in the headlights, Goturass 
busted by your spouse caught dead to rights infidelity you know of....

My wife's niece was looking for her hubby. His momma had just put her house on the market, and it was sitting empty....Hubby was helping clean the place up, and niece saw his car parked there....She looked in the kitchen door and spied hubby polishing the kitchen floor with some young lady's A$$......BUSTED!!!!:surprise:


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

My cousin (who is practically more a sister) walked in to her BF having sex with her best friend. Ugly as they live in a small town and long time friends so they have exact same social circle. Everywhere she goes a reminder. Horrible.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I caught my ex, in the bathroom of the house I was paying for, with his tongue down my friends throat and his hand up her skirt.

Earlier that evening we all went to a party together. She lived a bit away from us and no one was cool to drive, so she was staying the night. We were all watching a movie and I fell asleep. Woke up, went looking for them, and found em.

I threw her out my front door into the snow. Chucked her shoes out after her. No clue how she got home.

You don't want to know what I did to my ex. He still has the scar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

After a Halloween party at my house when our son was in 1st grade, all the mothers were in the kitchen cleaning up.

One of the mother's, a friend of mine, started putting away the dishes. She knew where everything went.. even the things I rarely used. Yet she had never been in the house before when I was there.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My exH told me that his brother remained gf /bf with his gf from high school (or public school as they call it). 

She went on to university, he stayed in town at the polytechnic.

He decided to make a surprise visit near the end of the first semester..... caught her in flagrante...... and was so distraught he could not do his exams that month.

Fast forward a few years later, this now ex gf is uber well connected and both my exH and exMIL enjoy nipping at her heels.

She even sent my exBIL a letter of congratulations when he announced his engagement to a woman with life ambitions closer to his own.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I called my husband at work to see if he wanted to go to dinner at his favorite restaurant that night for an early birthday dinner. "Nah, [OW] already made reservations for us. Want to just meet us there?"

Yep, my friend the OW had organized a dinner party - and invited three other couples as guests - for my husband's birthday. And no one had thought to invite me......


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My friend, M, had just given birth. She was waiting for her H to pick her and their newborn up and bring them home. Her H forgot the car seat and went home to get it.

When he didn't come back, M sent her BIL to go check on him. BIL went to their apartment and caught M's H in bed with her BFF.

My friend, S, was dating a neighbor. He was living with a woman, so S was the OW.

We were going out, S asked her man to come with us, but he said he had to work.

A few hours later, we came back and decided to see if a friend was home. This friend is also the cousin of Ss BF. We walked over to his apartment, saw the front door was open, but the lights were off. We decided to go up and knock on the storm door. 

We got on the porch, I went to knock, and then we realized there were two people obviously fvcking on the couch in full view of the open door. We then realized one of the two was her BF. The other was some low rent stripper he met earlier that evening. 

A few weeks later, S found out she was pregnant and had an STD.

We did tell his live in about S and the stripper and the STD. So ge got busted by both his SO and his OW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

A man my ex because acquainted with during our marriage had recently gotten out of jail - had been an attorney but couldn't practice anymore because he came home to surprise his wife and caught her in bed with her AP. The guy shot the OM. He didn't die but the attorney got 2 years. Apparently the BAR frowns on that.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I actually went out on a stake out with my sister because one of her friends suspected their husband of cheating. I stood right beside them as they check into their room (because he had never met me) to witness. After they went into the room, my sister's friend found her husband's truck in the parking lot and went into it and found where he had already hired a lawyer to divorce. She called the OW's husband and they each sat outside and waited for them to leave the next morning.

BUSTED!!!!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

badsanta said:


> I actually went out on a stake out


*sigh* Me, too. Twice.

One was my friend, J, who had been thrown out by his new wife for reasons he couldn't fathom. He was staying at my house with my ex, me, and the kids. He asked me to drive him over to his apartment, where his W was still living, and see if she was with anyone else because a friend called and told him she was having a wild party.

We went and parked in a spot with a view of her windows. Sure enough, big party. We were there less than 30 minutes when she brought a guy up to her room. She left the light on and forgot to close the curtains. By the time they were mostly naked and getting to the bed, we had seen enough and left. They got divorced.

The other was my friend, C, staking out her husband. He'd moved out, they decided to try counseling, they then decided to reconcile. He was supposed to be moving back in any day, but she just had a feeling. So, we waited until Saturday night and drove by his place. His car was gone. We sat talking for a few hours and then he pulled up with his date for the evening. They went into the apartment and made out in the livingroom. On the couch. That sits right next to the sliding glass deck doors. That have blinds he never closed. We left when things got hot and heavy and they also divorced.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> After a Halloween party at my house when our son was in 1st grade, all the mothers were in the kitchen cleaning up.
> 
> One of the mother's, a friend of mine, started putting away the dishes. She knew where everything went.. even the things I rarely used. Yet she had never been in the house before when I was there.



What happened next???:surprise:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> My friend, M, had just given birth. She was waiting for her H to pick her and their newborn up and bring them home. Her H forgot the car seat and went home to get it.
> 
> When he didn't come back, M sent her BIL to go check on him. BIL went to their apartment and caught M's H in bed with her BFF.
> 
> ...


Man, those are some GOOD ones. You can't make this sh!t up. Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

nirvana said:


> What happened next???:surprise:


Yes. Do tell :nerd:


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

TeddieG said:


> Man, those are some GOOD ones. You can't make this sh!t up. Truth is stranger than fiction.


My exH also got caught because the OW called the house while I was home. We talked. She had no idea and felt terrible because I was huge pregnant at the time.

I had her call back when my ex would be home. I let him answer and then asked him who was on the phone. He hung up quick and said it was telemarketers. I waited a few minutes, casually picked up the phone and called the OW. Wandered back into the livingroom and asked him if he knew anyone by OW's name. He said no. I said "That's funny. She called earlier and we talked for about 45 minutes. From what I hear, you know her very well. She's on the phone again since you rudely hung up on her a few minutes ago. Want the phone?"

Total deer in headlights. And the hilarious part is he STILL tried to deny the whole thing. I had the OW on the phone, she'd CC'd me some incriminating emails from him, and I had a copy of the phone bill with her number showing as outgoing calls multiple times every night while I was at work, he still denied.

I get deny til you die, but really? With that much evidence? :|

At some point you gotta just say "Ok, ok. Ya got me!"


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

The OW called my ex's cell phone,he was napping so I answered it and she tried to ask for someone else and I told her you know who's number this is b*tch. Not five minutes later a text from the same number, said (are you okay? I love you). while I did expect something going on with somebody, the marriage was over already that just helped me leave sooner.


----------



## inpourquadri (Oct 23, 2015)

I threw her out my front door into the snow.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

My cousin is doing 10 years in the pen for stabbing his wife. He caught her in their bed with someone else's c_ck in her.

Attempted murder they said.


----------



## amber74747474 (Oct 24, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> After a Halloween party at my house when our son was in 1st grade, all the mothers were in the kitchen cleaning up.
> 
> One of the mother's, a friend of mine, started putting away the dishes. She knew where everything went.. even the things I rarely used. Yet she had never been in the house before when I was there.


Some people have good instinct in relation to what dish goes where due to the surrounding dishes already in the cabinet. Or she's in your home when you away


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> A man my ex because acquainted with during our marriage had recently gotten out of jail - had been an attorney but couldn't practice anymore because he came home to surprise his wife and caught her in bed with her AP. The guy shot the OM. He didn't die but the attorney got 2 years. Apparently the BAR frowns on that.


*Except in Texas, where under it's archaic criminal code, such an act is considered to be justifiable if a spouse kills some third party actively engaging in intercourse with their legitimate spouse while within the confines of their marital dwelling!

Dates back to the frontier days!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> A man my ex because acquainted with during our marriage had recently gotten out of jail - had been an attorney but couldn't practice anymore because he came home to surprise his wife and caught her in bed with her AP. The guy shot the OM. He didn't die but *the attorney got 2 years*. Apparently the BAR frowns on that.


Wow, only 2 years? 

See my post about my cousin. He got 10 years for stabbing his ex wife.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

I caught my ex with my best friend. I was with her 4 years and just proposed to her 3 days before. This also was on my birthday as my boss let me off work early which is why I walked in on them. Turned out this was going on for months. 

They were in my apartment, 
in my bed,
using my condoms. 

It was a studio apartment so when I walked in I had a full view. I ran and kicked 'my friend' in the face with my boot. Broke his jaw in 2 different places. Grabbed my PS2, TV, clothes, told them to eat a bowl of ****s and never looked back. I walked away from that apartment and they both just lived there and paid the bills so I never got a ding for that. He didn't call the cops or press charges thankfully. They both tried to be friends with me about 2 years later. I didn't even give them enough time to finish their sentence.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

This was the most heartbreaking one I think has ever graced the pages of TAM...

The Secret Alleged Sex Scandal Behind The Mysterious Arrest Of A Utah Sheriff's Deputy

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=26270921


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

aw9d said:


> I caught my ex with my best friend. I was with her 4 years and just proposed to her 3 days before. This also was on my birthday as my boss let me off work early which is why I walked in on them. Turned out this was going on for months.
> 
> They were in my apartment,
> in my bed,
> ...


Always take the important stuff. :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Omar174 said:


> Always take the important stuff. :smthumbup:


And never forget the cat.


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> After a Halloween party at my house when our son was in 1st grade, all the mothers were in the kitchen cleaning up.
> 
> One of the mother's, a friend of mine, started putting away the dishes. She knew where everything went.. even the things I rarely used. Yet she had never been in the house before when I was there.




You should be on CSI Miami
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Except in Texas, where under it's archaic criminal code, such an act is considered to be justifiable if a spouse kills some third party actively engaging in intercourse with their legitimate spouse while within the confines of their marital dwelling!
> 
> Dates back to the frontier days!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes the old ways are best... 

It's like if you catch a thief in your house and shoot him...just make sure he falls inside the house. It's simply protecting whats yours. I think that is completely fair since the interlopers are violating your property, your safety, your peace of mind, your marriage vows and your pursuit of happiness in your own home. Lets not even start on the loss of financial assets after the divorce when it was the cheating spouse at fault. 

I know not very progressive of me. LOL


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Vorlon said:


> Sometimes the old ways are best...
> 
> It's like if you catch a thief in your house and shoot him...just make sure he falls inside the house. It's simply protecting whats yours. I think that is completely fair since the interlopers are violating your property, your safety, your peace of mind, your marriage vows and your pursuit of happiness in your own home. Lets not even start on the loss of financial assets after the divorce when it was the cheating spouse at fault.
> 
> I know not very progressive of me. LOL


*In Texas, it is also defensible if you happen to shoot your spouse if they are "connected" to some third party within the confines of your marital domicile! But if it occurs in a hotel room or some other independent residence, then they have  carte blanche , meaning total legal protection in humping to their hearts content!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *In Texas, it is also defensible if you happen to shoot your spouse if they are "connected" to some third party within the confines of your marital domicile! But if it occurs in a hotel room or some other independent residence, then they have  carte blanche , meaning total legal protection in humping to their hearts content!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I suspect that if an angry hubby blew away an hombre in flagrante, persuading the lady of the house to declare it was rape might be the easiest solution....Of course after any subsequent assaults, the excuse might wear thin..... and after the first rape, the husbands aim might be faulty due to the tears on his eyes at his poor wife's continued misfortune.....


----------

